# Type of T-Shirts



## Phillypride (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I don't know much about fabric and T-shirt. I wonder if there any good sites out there I can learn about the measurement of the size of the T-shirt, weight, and type of material for different type of T-shirts. Or even a good book I can.

I don't want to go to a supply and people ask me about the material. I don’t know how to answer it.

Your help is greatly appreciated

Vi


----------



## christophertod (Jan 21, 2007)

My advice is American Apparel. Spend some time on their site and you will learn quite a bit about t-shirts in general. Request a catalog and sample swatches from them. There is no substitute for the real thing. Having a sample swatch in front of you is invaluable in learning. Good Luck!


----------



## BeyondHelp (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Vi,

Are you looking for any type of quality of shirts in particular? Here are a couple of threads that might help.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t1857.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t8343.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t6378.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t6468.html#post41731


----------



## Phillypride (Jan 17, 2007)

thank you for the link aaron


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's some links that also might help:

Cotton: The Fabric of Our Lives - Shirt Glossary - January 22, 2007

Cotton: The Fabric of Our Lives - Fashion Fabric Glossary - January 22, 2007


----------

